
Pay for free content - vincent_s
https://flattr.com/
======
gus_massa
Off topic: I saw your comment history and in the previous submissions you
added a bunch of comments. It's not the usual custom here and you will
probably get downvotes for it.

If you have something interesting to say, add all of it in a single comment,
unless other users add questions and you have to reply with more information.

Also, you can edit your comments for some time (1 hour?) in case you forget
something or discover a mistake.

------
vincent_s
How flattr works: When you're registered to flattr, you add money to your
account and set a monthly budget. During the month you flattr creators by
clicking the Flattr-button next to their content. At the end of the month,
your monthly budget is divided between all the things you flattered and sent
to the creators.

~~~
vincent_s
Plus: Flattr can also be used for micro-donations to offline content

------
vincent_s
It's online since 2010 but deserves some attention

